
Could you stomach Huel, the food of the future? - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/jul/31/huel-human-fuel-hi-tech-food-powder
======
jcbeard
I have a friend that does on a daily basis. Reminds me of the protein shakes I
used to drink when I was an undergrad. These things are fads. A new one will
come out in a few months, the new "future food." I'll stick with healthy food,
that I can chew, taste, and enjoy.

